# Kitchen knife etiquette



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

When you fumble and drop a knife:
A- never, never try to catch it. Check
B- step back. And let it fall. Check.
C- protect feet. Umm...








D- turn foot into target. Check! OUCH!!!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 23, 2020)

Yea buddy! Bet that tickled a little bit!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 23, 2020)

No slippers? RAY


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> No slippers? RAY



Yup, right through them.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Yea buddy! Bet that tickled a little bit!



It did get my attention!


----------



## normanaj (Feb 23, 2020)

I betcha that'll only happen once!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 23, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Yup, right through them.



Well Steve back in my golfing days we'd have referred to that as a "stroke of bad luck". 7-8 years back while prepping stuff for making sausage my FIL, who was about 87 then, stumbled near me and I instinctively made a move to grab him before he hit his head on the kitchen counter. That was a trip to the ER and six stiches in my thumb, another sausage making accident. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

normanaj said:


> I betcha that'll only happen once!



I hope so!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Well Steve back in my golfing days we'd have referred to that as a "stroke of bad luck". 7-8 years back while prepping stuff for making sausage my FIL, who was about 87 then, stumbled near me and I instinctively made a move to grab him before he hit his head on the kitchen counter. That was a trip to the ER and six stiches in my thumb, another sausage making accident. RAY



Ouch!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2020)

Ouch steve! Glad it wasn't any worse than that. It all happens so fast...a good reminder for all of us to " stay on our toes" . Sorry, just had to. But on a more serious note, several years ago my wife's great uncle was cutting some partially frozen venison and the piece of meat slipped off the counter and he tried to catch it at the same time sliced his main artery on his inner thigh. 15 miles to closest hospital,  thankfully his daughter was working in E R at the time and they were ready for him. He didn't have much blood left by the time they got there but he lived.

We should all be careful 
Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2020)

Makes you wonder sometimes , how that " stuff " happens . My trouble is with all the numbness in previously smashed fingers and such , I don't even know I'm cut until is see blood on something else .


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Ouch steve! Glad it wasn't any worse than that. It all happens so fast...a good reminder for all of us to " stay on our toes" . Sorry, just had to. But on a more serious note, several years ago my wife's great uncle was cutting some partially frozen venison and the piece of meat slipped off the counter and he tried to catch it at the same time sliced his main artery on his inner thigh. 15 miles to closest hospital,  thankfully his daughter was working in E R at the time and they were ready for him. He didn't have much blood left by the time they got there but he lived.
> 
> We should all be careful
> Ryan



Thank god! You never really know what can happen. Some years ago I tried to recover the glass pot for our coffee machine that slipped from my hand. In the process of trying to catch it. It slammed and broke on the edge of the counter. Which nearly severed my pinky.


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 23, 2020)

Gravity sucks ;)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Makes you wonder sometimes , how that " stuff " happens . My trouble is with all the numbness in previously smashed fingers and such , I don't even know I'm cut until is see blood on something else .



I have a finger that is like that. Doesn't feel  heat until it is near a blister.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

WaterRat said:


> Gravity sucks ;)


 
Uh huh! My only saving grace was that it wasn't a heavier knife!


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 23, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Uh huh! My only saving grace was that it wasn't a heavier knife!


*British accent* It's only a flesh wound!


----------



## xray (Feb 23, 2020)

WaterRat said:


> *British accent* It's only a flesh wound!



“Tis but a scratch!”


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

Flesh wound!


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 23, 2020)

normanaj said:


> I betcha that'll only happen once!


Kind of like dumping a chimney of coals in a firebox barefoot. Never again!!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 23, 2020)

OUCH!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Kind of like dumping a chimney of coals in a firebox barefoot. Never again!!



That had to have stung!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> OUCH!!!



Oh yeah!


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 23, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That had to have stung!


I didn't know I could still dance LOL!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> My trouble is with all the numbness in previously smashed fingers and such , I don't even know I'm cut until is see blood on something else .




You too Rich? I thought I was the only one who bled all over and didn't know it until there was blood on the floor. Must be a carpenter thing, lucky us!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 23, 2020)

Ouch. . . I guess steel toe boots are needed when making breakfast.

The wife came close barefooted  with the carving knife when I first purchased the new set. Very lucky !


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You too Rich? I thought I was the only one who bled all over and didn't know it until there was blood on the floor. Must be a carpenter thing, lucky us!



You may be onto something here Ray. I've been a carpenter my whole life. Can't tell you how many times Tracy has come in and said "you're bleeding, what happened?" and I don't have a clue. Didn't even know I was bleeding. Gratefully it's not been in the kitchen. Usually it's working in the yard. I did manage to bleed quite a bit when I was putting together the Santa Maria grill. I about eviscerated myself and still have a nice scar to show for that one   Also smashed a few fingers real good but that only drew minimal blood.

OUCH Steve!!
Robert


----------



## buzzy (Feb 23, 2020)

Ouch!! I bet a few choice words were spoken. Look a the bright side you save the floor from a good gouge.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

buzzy said:


> Ouch!! I bet a few choice words were spoken. Look a the bright side you save the floor from a good gouge.



Just a "few"! Wish it would have hit the floor. It is going to be replaced soon!


----------



## Braz (Feb 23, 2020)

Kinda' makes my butt pucker.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2020)

Braz said:


> Kinda' makes my butt pucker.



Thinking about how much worse it could have been..


----------



## negolien (Feb 24, 2020)

Flashback to myself doing the oh crap I dropped a knife dance.


----------



## tropics (Feb 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I have a finger that is like that. Doesn't feel  heat until it is near a blister.


Ouch I am like Rich almost lost 3 on my left hand when I was young,just the tips so they hurt like hell in the winter.
Richie


----------



## negolien (Feb 24, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ouch I am like Rich almost lost 3 on my left hand when I was young,just the tips so they hurt like hell in the winter.
> Richie



I have peripheral neuropathy from chemo suffer hand and feet pain often. Hey though pain means urxalive though right?


----------



## buzzy (Feb 24, 2020)

Oh my a story I just remembered from years ago. My brother was deboning a ham an the knife slipped. Stabbed himself below the belt. Doctor said lucky the old boy was laying to the left or he would of stabbed or cut him.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 24, 2020)

Damn Steve you were lucky.

I have a tendency to use my foot to stop falling objects, need to stop doing that.

John


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Damn Steve you were lucky.
> 
> I have a tendency to use my foot to stop falling objects, need to stop doing that.
> 
> John



I used to do that as well. After a 5 pound hammer bounced off my foot. I quickly gave up that practice!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2020)

You guys reminded me of an old one that happened to me:
This has nothing to do with cooking, but when I was about 10, I was sharpening a point on a stick, with my pocket knife. The blade slipped off the stick & cut about a 3" gash in the front of my pants. I was thinking about the trouble I was going to be in for ruining my pants, when I felt something tickling my ankle. I pulled up my pants leg to see what was crawling around on my ankle, and found that that tickling was actually blood running down from the 3" gash that was in the front of my thigh. 
My Mom bandaged it up, and when my Dad got home from work she told him to look what his Son did. I showed him my leg, and I'll never forget what this PA Dutchman said--->> "One of these days, Kid, You're going to come home with your Wingwanger laying in the ditch!"
Never Forget that one!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Wingwanger



I haven't heard that since my great grandfather was alive!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 25, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You too Rich? I thought I was the only one who bled all over and didn't know it until there was blood on the floor. Must be a carpenter thing, lucky us!


That's why we wear white pants in St. Louis  , so the blood shows up better .


----------



## sandyut (Feb 25, 2020)

OUCH!  for sure and could have been worse.  luckily i have not dropped one that actully stabbed my foot, but did have one stick in the right next to my foot and they i about s**t myself.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> My Mom bandaged it up, and when my Dad got home from work she told him to look what his Son did. I showed him my leg, and I'll never forget what this PA Dutchman said--->> "One of these days, Kid, *You're* *going* *to* *come* *home* *with* *your* *Wingwanger* *laying* *in* *the* *ditch*!"



You better hurry up John, Time is running out. 

Chris


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 25, 2020)

My Dad was from Missouri.
His Knife Wisdom was...

Always whittle frocha...
Never whittle trocha.


----------



## Braz (Feb 26, 2020)

I shave with a straight razor. When you fumble something your instinctive reaction is to grab it before it falls. DO NOT do that.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 26, 2020)

Braz said:


> I shave with a straight razor. When you fumble something your instinctive reaction is to grab it before it falls. DO NOT do that.



Learned the hard way. Never again!


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 26, 2020)

was it the conditioned reflex to try and break the knife's fall? i know i do that instinctually to prevent things from breaking on my tile floor. i see that many of us also have this reflex. 

 i'll have to test it with a knife. maybe not.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2020)

saltysandman said:


> was it the conditioned reflex to try and break the knife's fall? i know i do that instinctually to prevent things from breaking on my tile floor. i see that many of us also have this reflex.
> 
> i'll have to test it with a knife. maybe not.




Last time I tested my reflex, was on a 270° Smoking Chicken Thigh.
Caught it between my Bare hand & the front edge of my MES 40 Rack.
Couldn't hold it long, and dropped it to the Dirty Floor.
It was last seen flying over My Pet Cemetery to the woods behind it.
Luckily I had 8 more on the Rack.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 27, 2020)

i learned a long time ago to avoid falling objects with my feet.  
10 years old and my father dropped a cultivator frame off the stand.  2 broken big toes.


negolien said:


> I have peripheral neuropathy from chemo suffer hand and feet pain often. Hey though pain means urxalive though right?


I know a family that has hereditary peripheral neuropathy. Not a good thing.
I have Raynaud's (or white finger) in my right hand which really sucks.


----------



## phonedrn8 (May 5, 2020)

ohh damm , need a pair of steel toe cooking  flip flops


----------



## doubles shooter (May 27, 2020)

Yep that hurts. I dropped a knife last week, but managed to move out of harms way. My cat gave me a high 5 saying he has never seen a human move that fast.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2020)

doubles shooter said:


> Yep that hurts. I dropped a knife last week, but managed to move out of harms way. My cat gave me a high 5 saying he has never seen a human move that fast.




LOL---As a Lifelong Cat Owner,  I'll say "When you impress a Cat with your Speed, you must really be fast !!"

Bear


----------

